# log4j Warnings



## jank (15. Apr 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Clientprogramm, welches einen Axis Webservice aufruft, welcher wiederrum ein EJB auf einem JBoss ansteuert. Funktioniert alles gut, nur erhalte ich im Client beim ersten Aufruf einer Webservicefunktion auf dem stderr:


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.apache.axis.i18n.ProjectResourceBundle).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
```
Was hat diese Warnung im Client zu suchen? Wie kann ich das beheben?

Grüsse,
 Jan


----------



## kama (15. Apr 2006)

Hi,

das bedeutet ganz einfach, dass Du vergessen hast eine log4j.properties Datei zu erstellen oder die in einem falschen Verzeichnis liegt und somit von Log4J nicht gefunden wird.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## jank (15. Apr 2006)

Hi.

Aber beim Client soll nix geloggt werden, kann ich das nicht einfach deaktivieren?


----------



## kama (15. Apr 2006)

Hi,

dann musst Du dass eben konfigurieren. Entweder mit einer entsprechenden log4j.property Datei oder Hard-Coded im Programm die Konfiguration fest legen.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## jank (15. Apr 2006)

```
Logger.getRootLogger().setLevel((Level)Level.OFF);
```

hat's getan. Danke sehr.


----------



## jank (21. Apr 2006)

Hallo, ich muss das Thema nochmal ausgraben.

Habe festgestellt, dass der Client auch problemlos ohne das log4j JAR Archiv funktioniert. Das einzige ist folgende Warnmeldung auf stderr:


```
21.04.2006 14:46:48 org.apache.axis.utils.JavaUtils isAttachmentSupported
WARNUNG: Unable to find required classes (javax.activation.DataHandler and javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart).  Attachment support is disabled.
```

Weiss jemand, wie ich diese Warnungen noch weg kriege? Das Warnlevel setzen (siehe oben) funktioniert nicht mehr, denn die 'Logger' Klasse gibts nicht mehr im Classpath.


----------



## MacGyver (15. Sep 2006)

Ich muß dieses Thema nochmal aufgreifen, da ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen...


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.Environment).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
```

Meine log4j.properties sie wie folgt aus...


```
log4j.rootLogger=A1
log4j.appender.A1=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.A1.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.A1.layout.ConversionPattern=%-4r [%t] %-5p %c %x - %m%n
```

Die log4j.properties liegt src verzeichnis und die log4j-1.2.11.jar Rootverzeichnis, wo auch die anderen Jars liegen.

Jetzt meine Fragen: Wie bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung weg und vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch nochmal
kurz erklären wie ich die Classpath richtig konfiguriere und wo ich sie finde? Dankööö! :autsch:


----------

